# Legalism and Worship



## lwadkins (Sep 21, 2005)

I thought that Fred made an excellent point in the thread "Al Mohler, SBTS &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; alcohol"



> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Exactly. Legalism is not being more strict than someone else in the application of the law. It is believing that one's obedience has merit before God.
> 
> This is a critical distinction that is lost on the vast majority of American Christendom.



I'd like to expand on this a little as it pertains particularly to Worship. It is viewed today as ok to try basically anything in worship because we have "Christian liberty". The fact that God does not instantly drop you into the pit or strike you with a bolt of lightning is not a result of Christian liberty but of God's grace and mercy. Now though, it is understood by many as a license to do anything we please, and God will understand that we meant to do the right thing. Conformity to the idea of trying to be obedient to God's Word and the principles given there is now, by many, considered to constitute legalism.

1 Jn 5:1-5
Everyone who believes that Jesus is the Christ has been born of God, and everyone who loves the Father loves whoever has been born of him. 

2 By this we know that we love the children of God, when we love God and obey his commandments . 

3 For this is the love of God, that we keep his commandments . And his commandments are not burdensome. 

4 For everyone who has been born of God overcomes the world. And this is the victory that has overcome the world "” our faith. 

5 Who is it that overcomes the world except the one who believes that Jesus is the Son of God? 
ESV

1 Jn 3:21-24

21 Beloved, if our heart does not condemn us, we have confidence before God; 

22 and whatever we ask we receive from him, because we keep his commandments and do what pleases him. 

23 And this is his commandment, that we believe in the name of his Son Jesus Christ and love one another, just as he has commanded us. 

24 Whoever keeps his commandments abides in him, and he in them. And by this we know that he abides in us, by the Spirit whom he has given us. 
ESV

1 Jn 2:1-6
My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin. But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous. 

2 He is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the sins of the whole world. 

3 And by this we know that we have come to know him, if we keep his commandments . 

4 Whoever says "I know him" but does not keep his commandments is a liar, and the truth is not in him,

5 but whoever keeps his word, in him truly the love of God is perfected. By this we may be sure that we are in him: 

6 whoever says he abides in him ought to walk in the same way in which he walked. 
ESV

Jn 15:9-11

9 As the Father has loved me, so have I loved you. Abide in my love. 

10 If you keep my commandments , you will abide in my love, just as I have kept my Father's commandments and abide in his love. 

11 These things I have spoken to you, that my joy may be in you, and that your joy may be full. 
ESV

This all sounds like the "current" definition of legalism to me.

Now as it pertains to Worship, any attempt to be faithful to principles taught in Scripture about Worship is now declared to be legalism. We have Christian Liberty so we no longer have to worry about such things. (huh!) Since when is making your best effort to obey God legalism. Does God no longer care how He is worshiped? Even forgiveness is now confused with absolution. Does forgiveness mean there are no longer consequences for your actions?

Now we have a rush by churches to make themselves "relevant". How much more relevant can you get than to preach the Word of God. It has not gone out of date! Now we are told we should learn from other traditions and even from world religions and implement the good ideas that they have. Folks all the "good ideas" that you need are contained in the Word of God!

Sunday morning has become a time driven by catering to the "audience". I don´t understand this, isn´t it to be about worshipping the Almighty God? Why is it that we can"t "get over ourselves" for even one hour on Sunday! Instead Sunday morning is now a "program" designed to be relevant, exciting, and fun. Is it Worship of the All Powerful God or MTV?

We are told that when the Bible speaks of fearing God it doesn´t really mean fear, just respect (again"¦ Huh!). God is beyond our understanding except in those things he has revealed about himself. We cannot understand, omnipotence, omnipresence, immensity, holiness, triune, go right on down the list. They are beyond our experience. We can talk about them and realize that these are incredible things and gain what minuscule insight we can from God's revelation of himself. The one thing that you should take from that lack of understanding is that God is Awesome and we should have a natural fear of such power, glory, holiness.

So how do we come to the point that Christianity has in this country, where the majority of those who claim Christ as their Lord and Savior treat God as their buddy (notice I did not say friend), have no fear of God, consider forgiveness to be absolution from all consequences, don´t believe that God cares how he is worshiped, conduct worship that is audience centered rather that God centered etc.

Well a new religion has come to America, and it is the religion called Tolerance and its primary enforcer is called "legalism". If you try to hold to standards or biblical principles you are told you are a legalist and not exercising your "Christian liberty". If you try to treat God with fear and reverence again the charge of legalism is leveled. If you believe that God's cares how He is worshiped the big gun of the charge of legalism is again brought to bear on you. Meanwhile you are to be tolerant of the opinions and practices of others, accept them into our fellowships and not judge their beliefs. All they have to do is profess a belief in Jesus Christ. Why don´t we ask the question, "œWhich Jesus Christ do you believe in?". I have met, in the views of others, a multitude of Christs and they do not bear any resemblance to the Christ of Scripture except superficially.

Anyway this rant is going on too long  Suffice it to say that these are the people populating our worship committees, sessions, deacon boards etc.

God is as we all know in control, but this does not absolve us of our responsibility to recognize and resist the corruption of His earthly church and His Worship. We cannot bow to the charge of legalism leveled whenever we attempt to be faithful to obeying God's Word, but must teach the truth in love, and be strong in Christ.

One last comment, in reading the thread "œAl Mohler, Alcohol and SBTS" I again noticed the invective and ad hominem attacks on personalities. I would be the first to say that we should attack the arguments that we know to be specious and not let such silliness gain a foothold, but it is not necessary to attack or ridicule the person. It does not help your argument and it is enough to attack the argument.

(In case you couldn't guess, our worship committee just met  )


----------



## heartoflesh (Sep 21, 2005)

> We are told that when the Bible speaks of fearing God it doesn´t really mean fear, just respect (again"¦ Huh!).



I have to admit this is how I've explained it to my kids. I guess I don't really know what "fear" means in this instance. Does it mean we should be afraid of God casting us into Hell at any moment? If that's the case then so be it, I just need to know.

[Edited on 9-21-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Saiph (Sep 21, 2005)

> I have to admit this is how I've explained it to my kids. I guess I don't really know what "fear" means in this instance. Does it mean we should be afraid of God casting us into Hell at any moment? If that's the case then so be it, I just need to know.



Fearing God looks like this:




> I was in the Spirit on the Lord's day, and I heard behind me a loud voice like a trumpet . . . then I turned to see the voice that was speaking to me, and on turning I saw seven golden lampstands, and in the midst of the lampstands one like a son of man, clothed with a long robe and with a golden sash around his chest. The hairs of his head were white like wool, as white as snow. His eyes were like a flame of fire, his feet were like burnished bronze, refined in a furnace, and his voice was like the roar of many waters. In his right hand he held seven stars, from his mouth came a sharp two-edged sword, and his face was like the sun shining in full strength.
> 
> When I saw him, I fell at his feet as though dead. But he laid his right hand on me, saying, "œFear not, I am the first and the last, and the living one. I died, and behold I am alive forevermore, and I have the keys of Death and Hades.



We serve the eternal omnipotent Christ with reverance and joyful trembling. We fall on our face before Him every time He is gracious enough to terrify us with His presence, and we stay there until He tells us to "Fear Not" and stand up. Sunday worship should reflect this attitude.


----------



## heartoflesh (Sep 21, 2005)

Great application, Mark.

It seems like it's more than our _respect_ can convey, but not the same as our word _fear_ conveys. 

....perhaps an "awe-inspiring reverencing"?


----------



## Saiph (Sep 21, 2005)

We do have a word for it: augustness.

We simply do not use it much anymore. . . .


----------

